# Tympanoplasty with temporalis fascia graft



## Lainie0559 (Nov 2, 2020)

The doctor harvested a supra auricular temporalis fascia graft and set aside.  Later in the procedure he placed the graft trans-canal (tympanoplasty).  I came up with 69631 and 15769.

Is it correct to bill the harvesting of the graft with this procedure?


----------



## b.cobuzzi (Nov 4, 2020)

Was the graft taken for the countralateral side from the tympanoplasty ear? Harvesting the graft on the same side as the tympanoplasty is usually considered inclusive.


----------



## Lainie0559 (Nov 5, 2020)

b.cobuzzi said:


> Was the graft taken for the countralateral side from the tympanoplasty ear? Harvesting the graft on the same side as the tympanoplasty is usually considered inclusive.


It was from the same side.  We've had conflicting information as to whether or not it can be billed.


----------



## elsaee87 (Nov 14, 2020)

FASCIA graft is an integral part of a Tympanoplasty so not separately billable- even with separate incision. It states this in the AMA Coders Desk Reference. Cartilage harvesting however IS separately billable if separate incision (and closure is documented).


----------



## luzperez (Jun 25, 2021)

elsaee87 said:


> FASCIA graft is an integral part of a Tympanoplasty so not separately billable- even with separate incision. It states this in the AMA Coders Desk Reference. Cartilage harvesting however IS separately billable if separate incision (and closure is documented).


where does it state it specifically? I can see the fascia can be harvested but where does it state specifically you can't bill for the fascia graft?


----------

